# Bloody vandals *** UPDATE **



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Destroyed our local Gatso by torching it for the 3rd time this year - disgraceful behaviour


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

mike_bailey said:


> Destroyed our local Gatso by torching it for the 3rd time this year - disgraceful behaviour


How much did you pay them


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

There's a local artist that paints ours.....bless him LOL


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> disgraceful behaviour


Says the tractor driver :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > disgraceful behaviour
> ...


I was going to put a poll up in Off Topic asking whether the tractor should stay or go - I thought the forum would enjoy me looking like a pratt but most people seem to genuinely believe I'm a fat legged farmer :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

OOOOoooarrrrhhhh! :roll:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I'm a fat legged farmer :lol:

Sounds like a worzel song


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


You MUST use this tractor to pull the camera down next time. Burning it, turns out boring now. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> but most people seem to genuinely believe I'm a fat legged farmer :lol:


just don't forget your hat next time round :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

do they do request?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

They've just replaced the burnt speed camera however they've faced it the opposite way around. Now we've got two facing the same way within a couple of hundred yards of each other. Clever bastards :x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

hopefully they wont attack it again.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

did you know that the government in light of how many cameras get smashed up are actually installing more cameras to watch over the gatso's!!

i swear it just makes you wanna scream!!!!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Further update - sometime within the last 3 days the Gatso has been reversed to face in the original direction. Either it was an error originally or they've found a novel way of increasing hits in which case they'll be back to change it again later in the week (they're not that clever are they?).

I'll keep you posted.

PS glad Kell nicked me tractor now


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Further update - sometime within the last 3 days the Gatso has been reversed to face in the original direction. Either it was an error originally or they've found a novel way of increasing hits in which case they'll be back to change it again later in the week (they're not that clever are they?).
> 
> I'll keep you posted.
> 
> PS glad Kell nicked me tractor now


THere's a camera in the central reservation of the M40 that can be reversed. IIRC, they face it out of town in the mornings (because people going into town are doing about 3mph) and then change it for the evenings.

If you go past it and see it facing you, you don't slow down. I always thought though, that a really sneaky council would make a dummy front on the back. So that whne you approach it, you think it's facing you and therefore liable to catch oncoming traffic. You don't slow down, you go past it and it catches you.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > Further update - sometime within the last 3 days the Gatso has been reversed to face in the original direction. Either it was an error originally or they've found a novel way of increasing hits in which case they'll be back to change it again later in the week (they're not that clever are they?).
> ...


If this carries on, we all be walking down the motorways soon :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Better than burining witches, maybe a nationwide cult forming


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

mike_bailey said:


> Further update - sometime within the last 3 days the Gatso has been reversed to face in the original direction. Either it was an error originally or they've found a novel way of increasing hits in which case they'll be back to change it again later in the week (they're not that clever are they?).
> 
> I'll keep you posted.
> 
> PS glad Kell nicked me tractor now


I've seen quite a few gatsos reversed. Your story sounds familiar, there's a gatso on the A217 that was burned recently after being reversed - obviously caught someone out!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Better than burining witches, maybe a nationwide cult forming


I'd go for the witch burning myself :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Better than burining witches, maybe a nationwide cult forming
> ...


Wicca is all I will say :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Isn't that dancing naked ?? Sky suits and all that :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


it could be ... but I wouldn't have thought so :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Ask Edward Woodward............. he should have missed the last dance :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Better than burining witches, maybe a nationwide cult forming
> ...


Or dunking - put the gatso in your nearest body of water, if it floats it survives...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

BreTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Now thats what I call a good idea


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Brett said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


There is a camera just outside Val's office that can be turned around just to be crafty , but knowing your views on Val's employer that proboly a good thing


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Brett said:
> ...


Well I never thought that you could come up with a good use for a speed camara............ just shows how wrong you can be :lol: :lol: :lol: 
(still love Val though  )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


but won't work :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

